# Rocky Mountain Besichtigung in BC



## @ndy (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Phil

Ist es moeglich bei Rocky in Vancouver eine Besuch zu machen?

Bin bald dort oben und wuerde da mal vorbeischauen, wenn man da was anschauen kann?

 CU Andi


----------



## NorthVan (28. Juni 2004)

hallo

soweit ich weiss, ist dies nicht möglich. habs mal vor einigen jahren auch versucht, doch keinen einlass erhalten.

wann genau bist du drüben und hast du vor biken zu gehen? werde nächstens auch in vancouver sein.

greets
NorthVan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (29. Juni 2004)

NorthVan schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> soweit ich weiss, ist dies nicht möglich. habs mal vor einigen jahren auch versucht, doch keinen einlass erhalten.
> 
> ...



Hallo NorthVan

Leider bin ich erst am den 17 August dort oben.... bis dahin Sommer (?) in Deutschland und noch ein paar Wochen Sommer in Alabama...

Ich werde auf Vancouver Island, Victoria, sein und sicherlich auch Biken....  

Warst Du da auch schon?


----------



## Phil Claus (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ndy,

ich kann nichts versprechen, aber wenn Du mir Deine persönlichen Daten, d.h. Name etc... und das genaue Datum eines möglichen Besuches im Werk schnellstmöglich mitteilen könntest, werde ich mich bemühen Dir eine Besichtigung zu ermöglichen.


----------



## @ndy (30. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ndy,
> 
> ich kann nichts versprechen, aber wenn Du mir Deine persönlichen Daten, d.h. Name etc... und das genaue Datum eines möglichen Besuches im Werk schnellstmöglich mitteilen könntest, werde ich mich bemühen Dir eine Besichtigung zu ermöglichen.



Hallo Phil

Also ich bin in BC (Victora) vom 17 bis zum 27 August... 

Waere ja echt PRIMA!  

Ich schicke Dir eine PM mit den Daten....

Besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## NorthVan (30. Juni 2004)

@ andi

ich bin voraussichtlich den ganzen august und september in bc. einerseits ein paar wochen in vancouver selber, andererseits auch am rumreisen (rockies/vancouver island).

@ phil

dürfte ich dir ebenfalls meine daten zukommen lassen? ist seit jahren ein wunsch mal die firma rocky mountain in vancouver zu besuchen gehen.
(event. kann man es ja mit andi kombinieren)

thanxs


----------



## Phil Claus (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo NorthVan,

bitte schicke mir Deine persönlichen Daten via E-mail und ich werde Dich ebenso verständigen, falls meine Bemühungen fruchtbar waren.

Tendenziell solltest Du die 2te Augusthälfte vormerken.


----------



## Andrea75 (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich fliege am 8. August ab nach Vancouver und bleibe dort bis zum 4. September. Morgens habe ich Schule aber die Nachmittage würde ich am liebsten auf einem Bike verbringen.... Suche Begleitung?!


----------



## NorthVan (5. Juli 2004)

hi andrea

ich habe dir eine e-mail geschrieben!

NorthVan


----------

